# visa for father



## manish 149 (Jul 24, 2012)

Dear me,
I am in job in uae for 2 yrs.I want to get my father with to stay with me .What is the solution:confused2:


----------



## ahmad_quran (Jun 27, 2008)

You can apply for a visit visa and you can chose between a 1 month or 3 months options. Filing an application for direct family members visit visa is straight forward and is processed quickly. 
If you are thinking of having him become a resident, then it is a more demanding process. To start with, if you are mother is still alive, then you have to sponsor both to become residents and cannot have only one. I think you need to prove that you are the only bread winner as well. You need to provide proof on a proper accommodation (present a tenancy contract in your name) not to forget that you salary should be more than a set threshold. It is better to stop by a typing office ( better the one in immigration and residency department itself) and get the issue explained for you with all the required documents and criteria that you should meet (mainly in terms of your income) 
Good luck


----------

